# IBS and peeing a lot?



## IBS-C Ammi (Mar 24, 2009)

I have noticed with my IBS that I tend to get bloated as soon as I eat and then that makes me have to urinate more...I drink about 2 liters of water a day and I realize this makes for trips to the bathroom but I feel like the bloating causes my bladder to be pressured...Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Yes, it does happen to me. Also on Mikes tapes (IBS audio) its listed as a symptom of IBS.


----------



## Pamlyn (Nov 6, 2006)

I have the same problem too. It gets worse probably because I strain all the time. All my muscles get tightened up and sore. Gas makes it worse.


----------



## KnickBabe (Mar 24, 2009)

I definitely have those symptoms, which is why my doc initially thought i had a UTI... whenever i have flare-ups, i definitely feel the urge to go more often than normal..


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

I too am getting this symptom! I will feel like I have to go suddenly, when I've usually been pretty good at holding it all day. Has anyone else had this symptom tho- in the mornings sometimes when I go it's very concentrated (even tho all i drink is water) and sometimes it burns... I know I don't have a UTI either..


----------



## Deb1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, it happens to me when I'm going through a period of constipation. I don't have any pain with the peeing, I just have to go a lot!


----------



## KnickBabe (Mar 24, 2009)

It kinda feels good to hear that others are sharing my symptoms! i thought my body was going nuts when i'd have to pee so urgently!! thanks guys.. and thanks ammi for posting this thread


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Soo.... is this possibly related to being constipated?


----------



## joytron (Mar 27, 2009)

i get it when im really stressed out which usually means my ibs is flaring up to.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am IBS-D. I too have to pee lots, I can go all day normally having a pee and then suddenly, i will have to go loads of times, it is a symptom of IBS.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

But is it a symptom to have pain sometimes? I was tested for a UTI a month or so ago which came up negative.. but I still get the pain sometimes, along with the urge to go lots. not sure if I should try to get another test?


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

O my goodness some times the peeing is as nerve racking as the pooping! I think mabe its gas thats pushing on our bladders cuz it comes on sudden and always feels like a lot of pressure on you bladder. ANd our pain is probably from gas. i started taking bentyl again and immediatly De-gassing lol and i felt so much better. But im not perfect yet i still have pain and stuff but im thinking this is mostly gas causing the pain and bladder problems. Of course cramps are a diff story.


----------



## cleung (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes it does to me. My doctor actually sent me to the urologist, he diagnosed me to have Interstitial Cystitis. Like you, I have severe constipation too. My assumption of my frequent peeing symptom was that because I constipate, it must be pressing against my bladder so I need to pee more frequently. IC (Interstitial Cystitis) also related to the IBS patients. If you google it you will found a lot of information. Good LuckCecilia


----------



## Rand_T (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow... this is a first for me... posting for the first time on a forum... and I will write about me "peeing"...Since my GI problems first started last year, I noticed that I needed to go way more often than before. I actually wake up at night to go now! That never happened before.Man... this IBS thing sucks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

My IBS is so mild as to be rarely bothersome but yes, if I'm particularly bloated (usually after a prolonged period of stress) I do tend to pee more - particularly in the morning - and usually when I'm in the car going to work - I'm hopping through the door and we only have 2 loos!!!!!Sue


----------



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

I've noticed this as well...thought it was because I'm getting older (sigh) ; )


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah happens to t'best of us chuckles. I have my little pet uterus (haven't thought of a name for her yet) who trails along wherever I go, we wear matching hers and hers outfits and she's an absolute bugger.Oh sorry - I'm abit eccentric - but god on a bike - you have to have a chuckle at impending middle-age don't you????Sue


----------



## tempy (Mar 21, 2009)

Count me in... this happens to me too, I chalk it up to bloating-pressure and also to my habit of tensing my abdominal muscles when in any discomfort, which I would suppose many IBSers dn a different note, did anyone notice that the ads above this thread are for some monster-burger-concoction from chili's? Talk about targetted advertising...


----------



## mztummy (Mar 29, 2009)

I have noticed that depending on the amount of soluble fiber that I am getting varies the IBS-A and the amount I have to pee.


----------



## vegangothkittie (May 20, 2009)

Frequent urinating is a symtom I have as well. It's really bad for me. I have to go every 10 -15min. and at night I wake up three times to go which causes me to have really bad insomnia.


----------



## lisaaanoel (Jun 15, 2009)

occasionally happens with me too


----------

